# pH levels



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hey everyone I'm trying to get some help or advice about my ph. When using the high range test, it always shows up very low around 7.2 but when using just the regular ph it is showing as at least 7.6. I read that African cichlids like it around 8.2 and I don't want to chase my ph. Does shrine have any suggestions on if this is okay or how to increase it naturally? (they have been living with this ph for more than 6 months)


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

They should be fine, but you could add some shells to raise it up a bit over time.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cyphro said:


> They should be fine, but you could add some shells to raise it up a bit over time.


What kind of shells? Any in particular?


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

nah, just whatever. You might want to soak them overnight if they are dirty or have been sitting a long time, though. I have a bunch of sea shells and other stuff like that which I originally picked up on the beach.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cyphro said:


> nah, just whatever. You might want to soak them overnight if they are dirty or have been sitting a long time, though. I have a bunch of sea shells and other stuff like that which I originally picked up on the beach.


Well I live in southeast TN and we don't have beaches here lol. Maybe a fish store would sell them? If I can't find shells, any other suggestions?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Aragonite sand, base rock and/or crushed coral.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

The crushed coral will probably give it a nicer look.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would just leave your pH where it is and not worry about adjusting it or adding anything to alter it as long as your test results show no change.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

I wouldn't do a whole tank with crushed coral but you only need a handful. I have picked up coral for a couple bucks at various yard sales etc.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

I am not sure how important high ph is but they do seem to love having hard water and those kind of go hand in hand.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah *** had them for a while now and the ph has stayed the same. Just read on here they the ph needs to be higher and didn't know if I should change it. The rest of the parameters read just fine.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Electricyellow3 said:


> Just read on here they the ph needs to be higher and didn't know if I should change it. The rest of the parameters read just fine.


If you are referring to the Species Profiles for individual fish, those measurements were probably taken by someone who was out catching or snorkeling with the fish, so temperature and pH may vary slightly throughout the year.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Deeda said:


> Electricyellow3 said:
> 
> 
> > Just read on here they the ph needs to be higher and didn't know if I should change it. The rest of the parameters read just fine.
> ...


Thank you


----------

